# HELP feeling awful for years- Here are my Lab Reults



## Aerica (Jul 5, 2012)

Please help not sure what to do waiting to hear from doctor but she doesn't specialize in thyroid issues.
38 years old
Symptoms:
low progesterone levels
low body temp
low blood pressure
cold hands/feet
weight gain
Chronic hives
angioedema
diagnosed ADHD- difficulty concentrating
wheat allergy
fatigued
lack of energy
dry/brittle nails skin hair
heavy cycles- hysterectomy 2/12
Anemia

Test Name In Range Out Of Range Reference Range Lab
VITAMIN D, 25-HYDROXY, IG
LC/MS/MS
VITAMIN D, 25-OH, TOTAL 20 L 30-100 ng/mL
VITAMIN D, 25-OH, D3 20 ng/mL
See Endnote 1
VITAMIN D, 25-OH, D2 <4 ng/mL
See Endnote 1
TSH 0.01 L mIU/L RGA
T4 (THYROXINE), TOTAL 9.0 4.5-12.0 mcg/dL RGA
T4, FREE 1.4 0.8-1.8 ng/dL RGA
T3, FREE 5.4 H 2.3-4.2 pg/mL RGA
THYROID PEROXIDASE RGA
ANTIBODIES <10 <35 IU/mL
CBC (INCLUDES DIFF/PLT) RGA
WHITE BLOOD CELL COUNT 4.6 3.8-10.8 Thousand/uL
RED BLOOD CELL COUNT 4.32 3.80-5.10 Million/uL
HEMOGLOBIN 10.3 L 11.7-15.5 g/dL
HEMATOCRIT 33.0 L 35.0-45.0 %
MCV 76.5 L 80.0-100.0 fL
MCH 23.9 L 27.0-33.0 pg
MCHC 31.2 L 32.0-36.0 g/dL
RDW 20.8 H 11.0-15.0 %
PLATELET COUNT 329 40-400 Thousand/uL
ABSOLUTE NEUTROPHILS 2594 1500-7800 cells/uL
ABSOLUTE LYMPHOCYTES 1320 850-3900 cells/uL
ABSOLUTE MONOCYTES 547 200-950 cells/uL
ABSOLUTE EOSINOPHILS 124 15-500 cells/uL
ABSOLUTE BASOPHILS 14 0-200 cells/uL
NEUTROPHILS 56.4 %
LYMPHOCYTES 28.7 %
MONOCYTES 11.9 %
EOSINOPHILS 2.7 %
BASOPHILS 0.3 %
PLATELET ESTIMATION ADEQUATE ADEQUATE RGA
CBC MORPHOLOGY NORMAL RGA Anisocytosis 1 +
FERRITIN 11 10-154 ng/mL RGA


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Aerica, welcome. I'm sorry you are not feeling well.

What is currently being done to treat your anemia? Your ferritin is abysmal. Iron-deficiency anemia will cause many of the symptoms you've listed. See this Mayo Clinic page:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/iron-deficiency-anemia/DS00323/DSECTION=symptoms

Has your anemia improved at all since your hysterectomy a few months ago?


----------



## Aerica (Jul 5, 2012)

I was at one point taking iron intravenously-but nothing recently. I will start taking iron supplement.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You may also have something going on with your thyroid, as your Free T3 and TSH numbers are in hyperthyroid territory.

Take a look at this information on Graves Disease...any of these symptoms seem familiar to you?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001398/

But thyroid issues or not, that anemia needs to improve for you to feel better.

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Aerica said:


> Please help not sure what to do waiting to hear from doctor but she doesn't specialize in thyroid issues.
> 38 years old
> Symptoms:
> low progesterone levels
> ...












T4 (THYROXINE), TOTAL 9.0 4.5-12.0 mcg/dL RGA
T4, FREE 1.4 0.8-1.8 ng/dL RGA
T3, FREE 5.4 H 2.3-4.2 pg/mL RGA

The above results seem to indicate hyperthyroid and as per our PM, your ferritin is tanked which seems to be part and parcel to thyroid problems.

It would be good to get these antibodies' tests (especially the TSI.)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

You already had TPO but re-doing it would not hurt as they wax and wane.

And........................I strongly recommend that you get an ultra-sound of the thyroid.

I am so sorry for your recent surgery and it sure is hard to get on your feet when there are other conditions afoot.


----------



## Aerica (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks! what's so crazy is that I feel like my symptoms are more hypothyroidism.... thanks all for the advice...anyone know of a good endo that uses a holistic approach in the Houston area?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Aerica said:


> Thanks! what's so crazy is that I feel like my symptoms are more hypothyroidism.... thanks all for the advice...anyone know of a good endo that uses a holistic approach in the Houston area?


Symptoms can and do cross over. Many of us with hyper gained weight and many with hypo lose weight.

Consider an NP or DO. Many here use a Naturopathic doctor.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> anyone know of a good endo that uses a holistic approach in the Houston area?


 Aerica, a friend of mine sees an endo in Houston named Dr. Ridha Arem at the Texas Thyroid Institute. She loves him and says people come from all over the world to see him (she flies in to see him once a year from a few hours away). However, he does not take insurance.


----------

